# Boot hung FreeBSD 12.1-Stable after r352668 in VMWARE



## jane567 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi to all.

I have problem with booting system in VMWARE 6.5 with GENERIC kernel after r352668.
On console just trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]





I've check disk on errors, but everything ok. System built on rev 353336 (based on same kernel config, of course) boots normally, without any problem.
But kernel build r353336 can't boot in virtual environment. I have this issue on ALL virtual machines in VMWARE env. The same kernel build on physical machine no cause any problem.
Does anyone have any ideas on this?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2019)

Try updating the source again. Keep in mind that -STABLE is a development version, it's supported but still a development version. Although it doesn't happen often it does break sometimes. If you run into problems always update first, the issue may already have been resolved.


----------



## jane567 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.  I tried last rev, but no success, problem still here.


----------

